# 7yr old male in NM shelter



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Hope they all find their forever home soon. Sending positive vibes and prayers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping up*

Bumping up.

Hoping this 7 year old and his siblings get adopted or rescued!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Also send it to the CO rescue, they may have resources there.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emld*

I emld. the New Mexico and the Colorado Golden Rescues.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just heard from the N.M. Golden Ret. Rescues*

Just heard back from the New Mexico Golden Rescue:no::no:

HI Karen,


I am sorry, but we are not able to take any dogs in right now.


thank you for the heads up.


warmly,


Kathleen


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*They are having an adoption event*

they are having an adoption event this weekend.
https://www.facebook.com/eHumane

We are bringing 35 dogs and 4 cats to PetSmart in Santa Fe tomorrow from 9am-5pm and Sunday from 10am-4pm. If we find homes for them all, we will go get more. Plus, don't forget- adopt a dog or puppy from us this month, and take them to training classes and get your full adoption fee refunded! 


Nov. 2-4: PetSmart Charities National Adoption Weekend


Are you coming to our National Adoption Weekend Event November 2-4? Share the video and RSVP here: PetSmart Charities & PetSmart Charities of Canada Nat'l Adoption Weekend | Facebook

https://www.facebook.com/#!/eHumane?fref=ts


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Maybe if they can get some dogs adopted, they will reconsider.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cgriffin*

CGRIFFIN

The Humane society is having the adoption event, not the Golden Ret. Rescue.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

He (& the others that came in with him) were all adopted on Saturday!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> Just heard back from the New Mexico Golden Rescue:no::no:
> 
> HI Karen,
> 
> ...


That's odd as they only have 1 dog listed on their site. I wonder if they have more dogs than listed or no fosters?


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Wonderful!


----------

